# Independence Day Wishes



## Shaul (Jul 4, 2009)

I just want to take this opportunity to wish all my fellow Americans (in whichever part of the world you happen to be), a very happy, healthy, enjoyable and safe Independence Day.

Shaul


----------



## greentea (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree. It's a good time to reflect on what the Founding Fathers went through to establish this nation. When I look at what's happening with the federal government today - I am worried.

: (


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 4, 2009)

Now, if we could get rid of the Federal Reserve, IRS, Patriot Act, calling a corporation a "person", State's rights, almost everyone in all phases of government being on the corporate dole and not giving a damn about us, and 1000s of other unconstitutional things, we might go back to what our founding fathers had in mind. 

Of course, if the Fed left, the IRS would leave too, since it's only function is to collect the interest owed to the Fed for loaning the government paper with numbers on it. Most of the national debt is this principle and interest owed to the privately owned Fed.

Ralph Nader said the the only difference in the Republican Party and the Democratic Party is how fast their knees hit the floor when Corporate America comes calling.

Bring back the gold standard!

Happy 4th!


----------



## Noxx (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy 4th, fellow Americans !


----------



## butcher (Jul 4, 2009)

thank goodness for what freedoms we have left.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy 4th to Everyone !!!

I've posted a new video to celebrate!

Be careful with those rockets Noxx :wink: 

Steve


----------



## metatp (Jul 4, 2009)

Was part of an event in to rally against all of the government spending this Ft. Lauderdale today. It was nice to see a number of people that still care about USA and what the foundation of the creation of this country. Happy 4th.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 4, 2009)

Tea party anyone ?

Happy 4th gentlemen.


----------



## metatp (Jul 4, 2009)

Man, I should read my posts before I send them. I meant to say.

Was part of an event to rally against all of the government spending in Ft. Lauderdale today. It was nice to see a number of people that still care about USA and what the foundation of the creation of this country. Happy 4th.


----------

